
Ask HN: What are some areas in 2017 which can be automated in Banking/Finance? - rajeshp1986
As an outsider not working in Banking&#x2F;Finance what are some problems which needs to be solved in 2017.<p>1) What are some pain points which have been there forever which should be solved?
2) What software systems are aging and needs to be replaced?
======
patwalls
I used to work in enterprise performance management software, which touches
corporate finance / FP&A a little bit. I have some ideas, always down to chat.

------
throwaway_374
Probably inaccessible to an outsider, but there is strategically a big push in
the industry to automate liquidity and market making across derivatives and
fixed income.

